# Popsugar Mini Box April, 2016 *Spoilers*



## lloronita (Mar 22, 2016)

POPSUGAR Must Have Mini Subscriptions Available Now!

$18.95/mo.

Just got email with this from MSA!


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 22, 2016)

https://musthave.popsugar.com/t/monthly-subscriptions#must-have-mini

I am tempted to sign up but definitely will be waiting for spoilers first if it is worth it.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting @Iloronita and @@iPretty949 !! This one looks interesting!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 22, 2016)

It's $18.95 for two items that are at least $30 in value....I love me some PSMH but I'm not sure if the value is there.  Decisions, decisions...

Oh and they are NOT supposed to be repeats of the monthly box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 22, 2016)

PopSugar is releasing a mini box! How fun!

Who is going to sign up?

Here are the details from the website:

Must Have MINI Subscription

Introducing a smaller version of our box of curated, full-sized products (note: items are different from monthly Must Have) including the best in fashion, beauty, and home for only $18.95, shipping included. Your subscription will auto-renew, so you get a little present every month!
The next box to be delivered is the April Box*


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 22, 2016)

I signed up. The value isn't fabulous and there's a lot more subscriptions out there that provide more for around the same price. However, I love me some Popsugar, so I subbed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hshaw05 (Mar 22, 2016)

My favorite sub so I had to obviously! Hope it's good!


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 24, 2016)

I already have five subs and can't afford another (plus I'm on a no buy) so I haven't subscribed. The value doesn't sound that great though so I don't feel like I'm missing much. I wonder if they'll just include two or three of the same items that the bigger box has each month.


----------



## mckondik (Mar 24, 2016)

I signed up because I'd gotten rid of all but one of my other subs then felt sorry for myself


----------



## jackieee (Mar 24, 2016)

I signed up...I figured I'd at least try it, and I'm sure the first box will be great since they want people to sign up! So I'll try it for a little bit because I'm intrigued.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 24, 2016)

I was really interested in this when I got the email from MSA about this. I have considered subbing to Popsugar for a long time, but I never have because of the price and I've only really wanted about 2 of the boxes after seeing full spoilers. I want to see the full spoilers for the April box and then make a decision.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 24, 2016)

This brought me back to PopSugar. I unsubscribed because I have way too much STUFF in general. I still don't need 2 items a month, but maybe it's more manageable than 5-6? :lol:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2016)

I also signed up, of course!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm holding off on this one only because I'm on a total overload but I've been really tempted though. I want to sign up but I'm holding off, for now at least.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I really like the idea of a smaller box with smaller amount of items.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

I signed up the first day, I am thinking the first box will be really good!  PS is my most fave box that I get.  Still have 3 months left of regular sub, so I justified this box with that reasoning!!!  No food items in the mini box, which I am ok with.  Can't wait to see what is inside!!!!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Mar 28, 2016)

I signed up.... I figured it's worth a try and hopefully the launch box will be awesome at least. I can't resist popsugar!


----------



## jennifer31777 (Mar 28, 2016)

I signed up, I'm curious. I'm proud and happy I resisted the popsugar resort box(first time in a long time that I said No) , so I'm giving this a shot. I will give it 2 months, maybe 3 before I decide if I will continue the rest of the year.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 28, 2016)

Read the fine print and PS says this mini box will have different items than the bigger one.






Now I'm definitely tempted. But I'm on a no-buy.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm on no buy too @zillionwriter.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 29, 2016)

Reija said:


> I'm on no buy too @zillionwriter. And really can't add another sub. I have to figure out how to cut back the ones I have. You can always sign up for the next one when your no buy is over.
> 
> So excited for you all who signed up for this! Can't wait to see what you'll get.


You are WAY better at no buys than I am.  I just signed up because I'm thinking the first box might be extra special to get a good buzz going...I am the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(BUT - I have only gone out to eat TWO TIMES in the month of march and I am super proud about that....progress!!!)


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Progress not perfection @@lauradiniwilk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> is what I try to do. Good for you for being on no buy too! The price of this one isn't like the Adidas one. The Adidas box price was just too high for me so I have to compensate somewhere.


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm so torn about this. I want t subscribe, but I don't wear makeup. So if one of the items is makeup everytime then it's not worth my money. And the gox itself seems to small to contain fun home items. But I love my monthly PS box.


----------



## inimitable_d (Mar 30, 2016)

I looked on PopSugar's website today, and noticed it says the next mini box to ship is the July box.  Does this mean they're sold out through July?  I already signed up on the first day the subscription opened, but I'm just curious...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 31, 2016)

inimitable_d said:


> I looked on PopSugar's website today, and noticed it says the next mini box to ship is the July box.  Does this mean they're sold out through July?  I already signed up on the first day the subscription opened, but I'm just curious...


Wow interesting! I don't see any responses to that on their Facebook either.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 31, 2016)

inimitable_d said:


> I looked on PopSugar's website today, and noticed it says the next mini box to ship is the July box.  Does this mean they're sold out through July?  I already signed up on the first day the subscription opened, but I'm just curious...


Just checked also the PS website and it does say next shipment July???  It has to be a blunder, maybe they meant to put May?  Glad I ordered first day.  I think the first few months will be great, and will have to see after that??  Can't wait to see what is inside.


----------



## MET (Mar 31, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 29 Mar 2016 - 10:09 AM, said:lauradiniwilk, on 29 Mar 2016 - 10:09 AM, said:lauradiniwilk, on 29 Mar 2016 - 10:09 AM, said:I just signed up because I'm thinking the first box might be extra special to get a good buzz going...I am the worst  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was my exact reasoning - LOL. Glad I signed up since it may be sold out.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 31, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if it's sold out. It sounds like a very attractive option getting a PopSugar box on a smaller scale from the regular sized one. I'm personally drawn to it because I'm a total product over load and the regular size is pricey for my sub budget. I might jump on this later and drop the regular size Popsugar one once I see some spoilers. I definitely need to cut back on my boxes so this sounds like a perfect solution.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 5, 2016)

I got an email yesterday that said the April box was still for sale (despite my friend just asking me that morning if it was sold out because she saw the july thing). It was at the bottom of the resort box reveal email. 

Also, why does PSMH wait until NO ONE CARES to reveal their box?  Love that RZ does it so much sooner.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 6, 2016)

I got my paycheck yesterday so I broke down and subscribed.  :sdrop:  I hope I get the April box despite them saying the next one is July.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 6, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> I got my paycheck yesterday so I broke down and subscribed.  :sdrop:  I hope I get the April box despite them saying the next one is July.


Thata girl, spending your paycheck on subs.

I sold 3 things at a swap meet this weekend, turned right around and bought LuLaRoe clothing. I can't hold on to cash at all.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Apr 6, 2016)

I bought the mini when it was announced.  Just got an email saying I 'secured' an April mini box.  Went to account and tracking was updated to processing.  I hope it was worth it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 6, 2016)

Shelly123 said:


> I bought the mini when it was announced.  Just got an email saying I 'secured' an April mini box.  Went to account and tracking was updated to processing.  I hope it was worth it!


I got that email too, I found it a little "funny" but hey I'll take more communication over less from the ole PS gang.


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 6, 2016)

I work extra to supply my lipstick addiction and sub addiction.  But I really want to quit my extra job, so my sub addiction may be put on hold for a long while.  BTW my mini is processing too.  I purchased it on the first day.  I love PopSugar.  Ready for some spoilers.


----------



## inimitable_d (Apr 7, 2016)

Shelly123 said:


> I bought the mini when it was announced.  Just got an email saying I 'secured' an April mini box.  Went to account and tracking was updated to processing.  I hope it was worth it!


Same here, which seemed odd to me, since I thought I was getting the April box all along!  I would have been upset if I didn't get it after all that.   

Mine is processing as well, and Fedex is showing a pending shipment from PopSugar in CA, so I'm thinking it's probably my mini box.


----------



## MET (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a box scheduled for delivery next Friday at 1.7 lbs from Gilroy which I think is the mini.  The monthly box usually comes from NY for me.  Hopefully, we will start seeing spoilers by mid next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm excited for you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm dying to see what's in the box. So excited for you all who are getting this!


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Apr 8, 2016)

My shipping updated and my box is scheduled to be delivered Tuesday!  I'm East Coast and it's coming from Cali so hopefully someone on the West Coast gives us spoilers this weekend!


----------



## summerflood (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm in Sacramento and my box is in town as of this morning. Hopefully the P.O. will cooperate and deliver tomorrow!


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 8, 2016)

@@summerflood, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT.  MINE WON'T BE HERE TILL NEXT WEEKEND, ON OTHERSIDE OF US.  HOPEFULLY SPOILERS COMING SOON!!!!!

*SORRY FOR THE ALL CAPS*


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2016)

Shelly123 said:


> My shipping updated and my box is scheduled to be delivered Tuesday!  I'm East Coast and it's coming from Cali so hopefully someone on the West Coast gives us spoilers this weekend!


Same. Mine usually comes a day earlier so I expect it Monday.  

Mine says it's 1.4 lbs


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Apr 8, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Same. Mine usually comes a day earlier so I expect it Monday.
> 
> Mine says it's 1.4 lbs


mine says 1.4 as well


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 8, 2016)

I caved and signed up and now I am waiting until July for a box. But I was charged, which I found odd, so I emailed customer service and they sent me a canned response about being so popular that July was the next box. No explanation why I was charged if I'm not getting a box for three months. I asked for clarification and they sent me literally the exact same message they sent me the first time. So, if I decide to cancel before July it will be some sort of fight with them.

Anyway, I know the first few months will be the best. Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ha! Just got my actual answer from their FAQs. Silly me for thinking a human would be able to answer my question (and also silly me for not checking FAQs.). Guess I'm pre-paid for July. Yay? That's what I get for ignoring my FOMO instincts.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 9, 2016)

northwest22 said:


> Ha! Just got my actual answer from their FAQs. Silly me for thinking a human would be able to answer my question (and also silly me for not checking FAQs.). Guess I'm pre-paid for July. Yay? That's what I get for ignoring my FOMO instincts.


Yes, if you go to your account page you will see "Credits Remaining: 1 First Box: July 2016 Must Have Mini". When your July box is shipped out, credit balance will go to 0.

I had the same thing happened to me when I signed up for the full size PSMH last month: I was charged immediately for an order number and when they actually processed my April box yesterday they created another order number and deducted 1 from credits balance.


----------



## MET (Apr 9, 2016)

northwest22 said:


> northwest22, on 08 Apr 2016 - 11:36 PM, said:Ha! Just got my actual answer from their FAQs. Silly me for thinking a human would be able to answer my question (and also silly me for not checking FAQs.). Guess I'm pre-paid for July. Yay? That's what I get for ignoring my FOMO instincts.


I actually find that policy a little insulting - why should you pay for something 3 months in advance? I can understand 1 month but 3 is ridiculous.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 9, 2016)

Well they have you locked in now for July. Others will definitely cancel by then. So they have that to offset it. Sorry that's the case.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 9, 2016)

I have no idea why I need a second Popsugar box, but of course I couldn't resist. Hopefully it will be good enough to help me get over my breakup with OuiPlease. That one is like a bad boyfriend, super gorgeous, but tends to give more to everyone else, late all the time, horrific communication &amp; no apology, just a smile.

I hope we see spoilers for the mini this weekend! Mine hasn't shipped yet, but I'm dying to see if it's worth it.


----------



## MET (Apr 9, 2016)

QuixoticGirly said:


> That one is like a bad boyfriend, super gorgeous, but tends to give more to everyone else, late all the time, horrific communication &amp; no apology, just a smile.


Perfect analogy :lol:   Luckily we have an internal support group on MUT.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2016)

Someone on facebook said they're getting their box today. Spoilers soon I hope!

ETA Spoilers are on IG!
 





Farmacy Lip Balm and Greenmarket Purveying Co in White Melon Pantry Candle

Hmmmm thoughts?


----------



## jenny1973 (Apr 9, 2016)

Can't wait to see spoilers. I hope they are good. I like the PS boxes there is no box envy.


----------



## jennifer31777 (Apr 9, 2016)

It's just ok. Candle and lip balm. I'll stick around another month to see what happens


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2016)

Couldn't they have thrown in a smidgen of chocolate?


----------



## MET (Apr 9, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Bizgirlva, on 09 Apr 2016 - 1:03 PM, said:
> Someone on facebook said they're getting their box today. Spoilers soon I hope!
> 
> ETA Spoilers are on IG!
> ...


  Not really impressed - seems rather low effort.  I will give it another month as well but if this is the best they can do on box 1 not sure it will improve.


----------



## Teach22 (Apr 9, 2016)

I didn't buy this box my first thought looking at the spoilers was that's it but I think thats because I m used to the bigger pop sugar boxes- 2 items seems so little but it is the mini and I just assumed the first box would be like over the top amazing.  But they both are probably lovely items.  I love candles so can never go wrong with a candle and I love the farmacy brand face masks (seriously they are awesome a little pricey but awesome) I bet the lip balm is just as lovely.  I would love to see a farmacy brand item in the reg. box.  I hope everyone enjoys their goodies now where are the reg. box spoilers I hope the mini doesn't mean the reg box will be later than normal.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm okay with this, almost bought the Farmacy lip balm at Sephora yesterday but I couldn't pay $16.50 for a blam, lol!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 9, 2016)

Won't let me edit my post for some reason, anyway I feel like this is the kind of sub that you have to be REALLY ok with going with the flow since there are only two items. If someone doesn't like or can't use one thing, then the value plunges for them. This has a 32.50 value which is fine, I thought they might really go all out for the first box but for me personally I'll love and use both of these.


----------



## Jasujo (Apr 9, 2016)

Meh. A lip balm and a candle? I have so many of each and I rarely use them (I'm more of a lip gloss girl). I was hoping for something a bit more special, I guess, especially because it was the first mini box. :/

After thinking about it, if this is all the mini boxes are going to be, for around the same price I could get Boxycharm and get a handful of items with a value of ~$100. It doesn't seem to add up.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 9, 2016)

Not too impressed. Glad I won't be receiving my first box until July now. Hopefully they'll gradually improve by then.


----------



## inimitable_d (Apr 10, 2016)

Meh, I'm not super thrilled.  I hope my lip balm doesn't have mint, because I'm allergic.  I'm not a candle girl, so I'll probably swap that.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm pretty excited. I've been burning candles like crazy lately and I only have 1 left. The lip balm I'm not super excited about, but I can always use one. I did expect more from the first month, but I'm not mad.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 12, 2016)

Candles and lip balms are things I have a million of, I don't use them as fast as I am sent them.  So this is very meh to me.  Makes it pretty easy to cancel.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't know what the heck is going on with FedEx, my box shipped from CA on Thursday and made it to Ohio on Sunday. Tracking hasn't updated since....

Normally it hits West Virginia then gets to me in a day or two. I expected the box Monday but now, who knows?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm a little grumpy, my tracking finally updated and it's now arriving at my office on Saturday, so I won't get it until Monday.


----------



## mckondik (Apr 16, 2016)

I was a bit meh on this box and Sephora Play subscriptions opened, so I cancelled.  Oh if only I had unlimited funds and space in my house for all the boxes!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm glad I didn't sub to this box. I definitely use both of the items, but it's nothing exciting to me.


----------



## MET (Apr 17, 2016)

I received my box yesterday and did not like the smell of the candle (too strong) - both items went into the gift pile since I had purchased a Farmacy lip pot over Christmas.  I'll keep it for May but if the curation is as lackluster cancelling will be pretty easy.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 18, 2016)

My status for this box got updated to say I'm receiving the one for May. Looks like enough people canceled to bump me up from July.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm not sure if my candle melted or what, but it was covered in an oily like substance when I opened it. I also got the lavender mint lip balm, and I hate lavender, so both things went straight to the trash.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't feel like messing with replacements and I already have 50,000 things in my "gift" pile. I was pretty disappointed, but I'll stick it out one more month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 19, 2016)

I also got lavender balm, but I love lavender.


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 24, 2016)

meh-i got the lavender lip balm-im not a fan if anyone got strawberry and wants to trade let me know-this box was pretty meh overall. i was hoping for more. i will give it my three month rule before i drop it. play just opened up so of course i signed up. le sigh....my coworkers love me when i bring in all the samples i know i won't use. any and every supergoop sunscreen item we get (birchbox-whatever-)i send to my daughters daycare they are happy to have them as most parents "forget " to send their kids with suncreen like they are supposed to.


----------

